#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: 1500e Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός PENTAX V325N σε άριστη κατάσταση

## Pieros

1500e Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός PENTAX V325N σε άριστη κατάσταση (δεκτός κάθε έλεγχος), 
με πληρες σετ παρελκομενων, τριποδα αλουμινιου Pentax, πρισμα αλουμινιου Pentax, δυο μπαταριες,
φορτιστη δικτυου και αυτοκινητου, καλωδια για σύνδεση με υπολογιστή ή με καταγραφικό, manual.
Πωλειται λογω μεταναστευσης

Επικοινωνια 
Νικος: nikpis@teemail.gr

----------

